# Kindle WiFi $47 plus 40% off on accessories with Amazon Visa Offer



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just added another kindle to the family, thanks to this great offer I found via SlickDeals:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051QVESA/?tag=kbpst-20

(KindleBoards link added for those wishing to give KB affiliate credit. Coupon still works.)

Amazon has their Kindle 6" WiFi eReader w/ Special Offers for $79 - 40% off promotion code KINDLE40 = $47.40 with your Amazon Rewards Visa Card. Offer valid thru August 15th. Shipping is free.
Note, maximum discount applied will be $100. Promotion code also works on Kindle Accessories and 6" version w/o Special Offers.

Hope someone else enjoys! I plan to checkout the accessories next, I can always use a new cover. With school starting soon, I expect the kids will be borrowing my kindles more and more.

ETA: It does work on accessories! See my latest post, I was able to get 40% off a cover and reading light, woohoo!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a great offer!  I already have a K4, but this may move a lot of folks to get themselves one.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Ooooh, that's such an awesome deal, but we really don't need yet another Kindle in our house....somebody stop me, please!

 Maria


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Really good deal


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

The good deals always come out when I dont need them, then when I'm looking for a deal or discount code none are available!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting! I damaged the screen on my Kindle Keyboard last weekend and this is perfect to hold me over until the new Kindles (hopefully with a built in light) come out. (I do have a Fire, but I prefer to read on e-ink and I do a lot of reading outside in the sun). 

I can give this one to my son when I upgrade. I keep hoping there will be an announcement for new Kindles today, but that is probably wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Win2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

Pretty good.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh man. I killed my K3 by having it too close to magnets. This is so tempting but I don't want another CC... aaah.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for fixing that link, Betsy! I should've thought of that myself


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So if someone doesn't have the Amazon Visa yet, they could apply for it, get the $30 or whatever they offer for opening it now, and then get the Kindle with the coupon.  

I already have my Visa and that is how I did it when I got my K1 back in 2008. I got the Amazon Visa and I believe I got $30 dollars cash back. 

Of course only do that if you actually want to get the card. I love mine, use it for everything to get points for Amazon. I been saving the points for a while so I can be ready whenever I need a new Kindle.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

So I just checked to see if the code worked on accessories and it did! I got the latest Vera Bradley cover and reading light and used the Kindle40 code for both. Strangely, I got a note saying the code didn't work on items in my cart, but it took 40% off the total, so whatevers .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked up one for my sister-in-law.

I ordered the K$79, a power adapter (currently $10 off) and a used (like new) lighted cover from Amazon Warehouse Deals for a total of $78.73 - less than the regular price of the Kindle alone. The discount applied to the Kindle and the adapter, not to the cover.

If anyone wants a lighted cover to go with this (or unlighted for that matter), I found some in the Amazon Warehouse for half-price & even a little more than half - they're used but some are "Like New" - I picked up one without light for under $10 recently and it really is like new. 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=me%3DA2L77EE7U53NWQ&tag=kbpst-20&field-keywords=kindle+cover


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I used the code too! It was finally time to "upgrade" from my K1. I'm pretty sure I've spent more than this in batteries alone.

I also have a Fire... and have been using the K1 less and less because of the page refresh times. Hopefully this will get me reading more again -- the Fire is great for apps and games (and e-mail / www on travel), not so great for reading. The only reading benefit to the Fire is the backlighting at night.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, so glad I saw this. I was just debating getting this one but that deal is too good to pass up. I still have a K2 but the battery is not doing too well. That savings should cover a new cover !


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention - I also got a $5 credit for Amazon MP3 downloads for buying a Kindle accessory.  Even sweeter!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I already have the baby kindle, & like it a lot. It's so light weight. This deal kept pulling at me, so I got the kindle & the Power Adapter for a gift, a Pink Plaid Skin & a Pink Belkin Cover for me. The skin choice was the hardest, as I had been wanting one, but there were around 5 of them that I have liked for a long time.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I received the email about the deal, so, I ordered one of the $79 kindles and power adaptor and paid $43 for my son. I think he will enjoy it.


----------



## SMRG (Aug 2, 2012)

I posted this elsewhere, but I just did this deal. I had to sign up for the Amazon Visa first, and when I did I got a $50 gift certificate. Then I used the code when I got the Kindle, and the Kindle ended up being free between the two! In fact, I got a cord as well, and it was all free! It's a great time to get a Kindle.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered this case and the same thing, the window said the promo would not work but yet it did, taking off $15.
Never been a big VB fan but I like these... 

Wondering, is there hack for the screensavers? I know it is special offers but just wondering


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Wondering, is there hack for the screensavers? I know it is special offers but just wondering


No.

The folks that develop the screensaver hacks won't do one for SO kindles.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No.
> 
> The folks that develop the screensaver hacks won't do one for SO kindles.


Thanks Ann, makes sense...hmmm wondering since there is this deal if it is worth to upgrade? Can they do it after you get the kindle ...remotely?
I think it might be too late (already shipped) and then I can see if it bothers me first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have an SO kindle and want to 'buy out' of the offers, you can.  It's $30 on the basic Kindle I think.  You can do it any time via Manage Your Kindle.  But, really, the offers aren't at all intrusive.  It mostly just means that there are rotating images when it sleeps. And every now and then, something you might actually want!

I believe there is a screensaver hack for the non-SO basic Kindle, but the installed screen savers are not as objectionable to most so there's not as big a demand.  Information is, I'm sure, available at Mobile Read and you might find a thread or two here in the Tips, Tricks, Troubleshooting board.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

If I apply for the card and get the giftcard does it all stack together? My k3 has been acting up and this just may be a good way to get a new kindle w/out spending much.


----------



## SMRG (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes. Apply for the card first, and the gift certificate will immediately be put on your account. Then buy the Kindle, and put the code in when you check out (don't use the one-step purchase) and it will accept both the 40% off discount for the code, and then apply the gift certificate.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

SMRG said:


> Yes. Apply for the card first, and the gift certificate will immediately be put on your account. Then buy the Kindle, and put the code in when you check out (don't use the one-step purchase) and it will accept both the 40% off discount for the code, and then apply the gift certificate.


Thanks! I just finished reading the fine print and realized I was silly for not realizing how it worked.


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

This is a fantastic deal. I just don't know anyone who needs a Kindle.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the baby kindle for a present, so I had clicked on the gift button, so that the kindle would not be registered to me. I see it registered to me, but no kindle address yet. I just ordered last night around midnight. The same thing happened when I ordered the Fire as a gift. I wonder if I am confusing the system, by saying to show the price. That receipt is for my eyes only. I am going to go back to MYK, & deregister it now. I hope that nothing happens with my order.


----------



## Miss Moneypenny (Aug 7, 2010)

My guess is they are clearing out Kindles to make way for new Kindles. This is a great way to do it. New card subscribers AND inventory depletion.  I heart Amazon!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I thought I was getting it for my sister-in-law, but I ended up giving it to my husband!  He has a K2, but likes the clearer print and faster page turns on the new one.  He just has to adjust to the smaller size in his man hands.  He earned it - he's been taking good care of me since I fractured my elbow.   

Good thing I hadn't mentioned it to his sister!


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

C|Net's reporting on a new 40% discount that Amazon's now offering on their $79 Kindles (and on most Kindle accessories). It lowers the price of a new Kindle to just $47, and the 40% discount also applies to covers, cases, and even chargers.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-57484866-286/amazon-offering-$47-kindles-to-amazon.com-visa-card-holders/

The catch is you have to use an Amazon "Rewards" Visa card - but you can apply for one online. _C|Net_ speculates that this big sale is a sign that Amazon is clearing out their inventory, because they expect to start shipping new Kindles soon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

merging similar threads, sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I picked up my boxes toay from my sisters house (she's acting as postmaster general until we close on our house) and she dropped some strong hints she'd like a similar setup for her. So I think I'll be placing another order. I was excited to see the e-ink on this one seems even better than my K3 model!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used this on a lighted cover for my K4.

Betsy


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to jump on this but decided to go with the add free one for $67.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I just picked up three for stocking stuffers


Spoiler



if I can keep from claiming one for myself


. I was glad to see the adapters were also on sale. I couldn't get the discount to apply to covers because my total had already claimed the $100 max - I guess. I tried to place a second order for covers and couldn't get the code to work but after rereading this thread I see that it doesn't work on covers. Ummmm.... Now to decide whether or not to pick up the covers now or wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The code works on covers. . . .but you can only use it once -- so one shopping trip -- and the maximum discount is $100.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The code works on covers. . . .but you can only use it once -- so one shopping trip -- and the maximum discount is $100.


I ordered my kindle and accessories separately and the code worked for me both times. And then I put another kindle in my cart last night as a gift for my sister and I didn't even have to enter the code, it took off the discount automatically! I did hit the $100 limit, but only by a couple of dollars. I have my Amazon Visa set as my default payment, maybe that's why?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I ordered my kindle and accessories separately and the code worked for me both times. And then I put another kindle in my cart last night as a gift for my sister and I didn't even have to enter the code, it took off the discount automatically! I did hit the $100 limit, but only by a couple of dollars. I have my Amazon Visa set as my default payment, maybe that's why?


I was testing stuff and I had the same experience that the code automatically applied.

Betsy


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I ordered one plus the lighted case and got both for FREE!! I use a AGC and the rest points from my CC
I have a K3 3g but wanted this for backup and all the freebies-But from what I am hearing people are loving how light this is and making this their main kindle


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My boxes came yesterday, actually 1 day earlier. Yay! I got the kindle & power adapter for my sister-in-law, but when my mother saw how cute the skin & cover looked on my K4/baby, she wanted 1. I told her that I would get it for her or she could take the 1 that arrived, but no, she has to thiink about whether she wants a kindle. I am going to pass on my amazon lighted cover as well to my sister-in-law. I decided that the weight of the cover was not worth it on the K4, as the lightness of the kindle is it's best feature. I have the lighted cover on my Touch, so when it starts to get dark outside for winter, I'll just take my Touch or if a new kindle come out. I also had no problem de-registering the kindle from my MYK, before the kindle arrived, as I have enough kindles listed. The only thing I did notice was my CC was charged again for the kindle & power adapter, but was credited. That was on pending & has now dissapeared.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadness...my cover was supposed to arrive tomorrow but now on Wednesday!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

However will you last another day




Yeah, I know what you means. Sucks when the expected delivery date for a new fun toy/thing changes....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm trying to bear up...   actually, Wednesday will probably work well, as tomorrow is a big push on the kitchen remodel (countertop, yay!) and I'll probably be disstracted.  

Betsy


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Does the code work on used items, like warehouse deals? Or does it only apply to new items?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's what is says at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000815611



> * Limit 1 promotional code per customer; limited quantities available. Promotional code valid on select Kindle and Kindle with Special Offers devices only priced $109 and $79 and select Kindle accessories through August 15, 2012 11:59 PM (PT) or while supplies last. Maximum discount applied will be $100 per promotional purchase on qualifying Kindle and Kindle accessories products sold by Amazon.com or Amazon Digital Services, Inc. at www.amazon.com/augustoffer and eligible for purchase with the Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card. Amazon.com reserves the right to cancel the promotion at any time. Offer must be redeemed through the Amazon.com shopping cart using your Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card as your payment method. Offer must be redeemed at the Amazon.com web site, www.amazon.com. Claim code is only valid for eligible Kindle devices sold by Amazon Digital Services or eligible Kindle accessories sold by Amazon.com or Amazon Digital Services, Inc. and does not apply to products sold by other sellers. Claim code is not valid toward the purchase of extended warranties or Kindle audio accessories. Products sold by other merchants or third parties do not qualify for this promotional offer. Offer may not be used in conjunction with the purchase of products sold by or under the brands of third parties or sold through third-party areas. The seller of the product will be noted on the product detail page. Taxes, gift-wrap, and shipping and handling are not subject to the discount. Offer may not be combined with other claim code-based offers. Offer is not for resale and is not redeemable for cash. Offer cannot be applied to orders already placed with Amazon.com. If you return an item purchased using the offer, you will receive a refund for the amount paid for the item. Void where prohibited. Offer is not available for use with 1-Click purchasing. Chase is not responsible for provision of or failure to provide the stated benefits and services.


If you're not sure, I'd suggest you pick something, add it to your cart, use "Proceed to Checkout" instead of one-click and on that screen, apply the Kindle40 code. You'll be able to tell if it works for that item before you actually purchase.

In other news, my tracking has gone back to saying the cover will arrive tomorrow. They're playing with my mind. 

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In other news, my tracking has gone back to saying the cover will arrive tomorrow. They're playing with my mind.
> 
> Betsy


I feel your pain. Prime shipping to Hawaii is free for standard 4-5 day shipping. $6.99 for two day and $13.99 for next day. I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, I'm not, it's just hard to get used to the change! For years I've gotten used to expecting my items two days after ordering and the shift is throwing me off!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I feel your pain. Prime shipping to Hawaii is free for standard 4-5 day shipping. $6.99 for two day and $13.99 for next day. I don't want to sound like I'm complaining, I'm not, it's just hard to get used to the change! For years I've gotten used to expecting my items two days after ordering and the shift is throwing me off!


But at least you're in Hawai'i while you wait. 

(We lived there for 3 years and I loved it. . . . . .)


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

UM yeah.  Being in Hawaii....2-day shipping.... *carefully weighs one in each hand*  Yeah, I think I know what I'd choose.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, ok, yeah, I know. Can I say how ridiculously happy I was when Amazon added Hawaii to prime?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, yeah. . .that's good. . . . . .4-5 days at no extra charge is still pretty reasonable!  I'd guess regularly it's going to take a a couple of weeks.  

When we lived there there, were a bunch of us who'd order stuff from Lands' End. (This was pre-Amazon.)  Flat rate shipping, but it was more to Hawaii. . . .we'd generally place a really BIG order all at once and it was like Christmas when the box arrived.  And, as we were on Kaua'i it was always a couple days more from whatever it took to get to Honolulu.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sticks and Stones said:


> Does the code work on used items, like warehouse deals? Or does it only apply to new items?


It didn't apply to the Warehouse Deals used lighted cover I ordered when I ordered the K$79 - but it did apply to the already discounted power adapter. The cover was half price already, so I was happy and it really was in "like new" condition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my lighted cover today...love it!  This is gotta be one of the cleverest covers I've ever seen...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got my lighted cover today...love it! This is gotta be one of the cleverest covers I've ever seen...
> 
> Betsy


Which one did you get? I scrolled up, but it doesn't look like you posted a link.

I am still waffling over getting a K4. I'd like another in the house, I have a K3 and hubby can use the K1, but its a bit clunky for him. Never bothered me, but he doesn't like the K1 too much. Its also time for another battery on it so maybe I should just use that money to put into this deal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah, sounds like you need another Kindle in the house. 

My lighted cover should be delivered today. . .I got this one: 

I think Betsy's is the same but a different color.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Atunah, sounds like you need another Kindle in the house.
> 
> My lighted cover should be delivered today. . .I got this one:
> 
> I think Betsy's is the same but a different color.


Yep, that's it. On a lark, I got the green. It's a green-gold. I put a link somewhere in some thread, maybe not this one.


Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, I can waffle on for a few more days. Til the 15th I guess.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Betsy, you have your lighted cover on a Kindle, right? The $47 one? (I know they're all _Kindles_ but I get confused with so many - and more to come!) Do you find it adding much bulk? I know that's a pretty subjective question but wonder what you think? I picked up three Kindles for kiddos who will carry it around daily to classes, work, and who knows where else, so I'm wondering if the lighted cover is as portable as a basic one. I know. I know. It all depends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have it on a K4 (the basic Kindle).  The light adds about 1/2" at the top and 1/8" around the edges.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got the lighted Amazon cover with this deal. . . .mainly because I'd seen Juli's at the DC area KindleBoards meet up last month.  I was amazed at how little bulk and weight it added to her touch.  Mine for my basic Kindle just arrived.  It does not appear to be any heavier than the cover I'd been losing. . .I was also worried about whether it would make it top heavy.  Won't be able to really judge that until I've used it a while, but I'm not thinking it'll be an issue.

I do wish it had a closure, but I think I can deal with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My K4 is 5 7/8 ounces.  My new cover is 5 oz, and the old one was 5 1/8 oz.

So my covered K4 is actually lighter with the lighted cover than with the old one.

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you, ladies! I think that's what I'm going to get.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Which one did you get? I scrolled up, but it doesn't look like you posted a link.
> 
> I am still waffling over getting a K4. I'd like another in the house, I have a K3 and hubby can use the K1, but its a bit clunky for him. Never bothered me, but he doesn't like the K1 too much. Its also time for another battery on it so maybe I should just use that money to put into this deal.


My husband really likes the K4 - I haven't seen him use the light yet, but he likes the improved screen & faster page turns, he just had to adjust to the smaller size. He just started reading the Vince Flynn books so he's been using it a lot - I told him he'd like them! 
I got it from Warehouse Deals for $29.34, the selection & prices vary according to condition & what's available, though. His is brown, mine is "purple" (more "wine" to me) - and the lighted cover is barely taller than the unlighted one - maybe a quarter of an inch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> My husband really likes the K4 - I haven't seen him use the light yet, but he likes the improved screen & faster page turns, he just had to djust to the smaller size. He just started reading the Vince Flynn books so he's been using it a lot - I told him he'd like them!
> I got it from Warehouse Deals for $29.34, the selection & prices vary according to condition & what's available, though.


Just to clarify for our lurkers, or new Kindle enthusiasts, the screen size on the K4 (also known as the basic Kindle) is the same as on all other models except the DX. It's the size of the surround that's smaller than on other Kindles, resulting in a smaller overall size.



Betsy


----------

